# Deers



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

The US EMBASSY sent out a message the DEERS will again be operational starting 19 March 2014. For those retiredvmilitary folks who need to enroll

http://manila.usembassy.gov/dodcardsver2.html
Or Call (02) 301-2493


----------

